# Don't try this at home



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

The thread title speaks for itself.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Johny Knoxville goes crafty


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Loox like chocolate mmm


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

very scary.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Only in America, we should build a wall................


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Only in America, we should build a wall................


My condo has a wall....and video cameras.

I'm a'scared!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> My condo has a wall....and video cameras.
> 
> I'm a'scared!!


You were the first, we had to try it out somewhere.........


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

These parkour kids are just plain stupid.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Metairie Road said:


> The thread title speaks for itself.


Some front-drive cars have a differential pin that when madly spinning one wheel (such as if stuck in snow) will be thrown out of the rotating part in the differential, causing the case to puncture and/or jamming the differential. I think what the Crazy Canadian is doing is a perfect simulation of that differential wrecking action of spinning one wheel. But maybe he is not spinning it as fast.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Quite a neat idea actually but a little dangerous.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> Quite a neat idea actually but a little dangerous.


And those hat strings dangling just waiting to get caught in the rotating mass and pull his face into the lathe work. 

Or if the pipe catches and the back half of it levers up and smacks him in the side of the head.


----------

